# Small Quarantine Coop Build



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

A quarantine coop was needed before a friend from southern California sent me up ten Iranian high flyers so I went to work.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Happy pigeons


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nicely done!! What are the dimensions?


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Woodnative said:


> Very nicely done!! What are the dimensions?


Thanks!!  I built it 80" long X 40" tall X 33" in depth.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

.......thats very clean. Would you ever consider building minilofts or coops and selling them? You got skills


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> .......thats very clean. Would you ever consider building minilofts or coops and selling them? You got skills


Thanks!! 

I build bedroom furniture for a living, so I guess I could build coops to sell too.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Please stop building these awesome things, I don't have enough time or money over here to copy you, lol.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Zippy said:


> Please stop building these awesome things, I don't have enough time or money over here to copy you, lol.


DITTO!! LOL. But it's good to dream of something like that. One day.. Glad to see people that can make other peoples fantasies a reality haha



TALON said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I build bedroom furniture for a living, so I guess I could build coops to sell too.


Well you should,you could make a lot of extra side money doing that. I mean i live in Vallejo,traveling wouldnt be a problem. I mean Aviaries,coops,perches,nesting boxes,nest fronts. those are in high demand from and fancier. I woulda bought a nive 8x6x4 from you if i hadnt already purchased my coop, lol


----------

